# Crowd Pleasers Looking for Suggestions



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi guys,

I will probably end up playing a friend's outdoor BBQ party this summer. It isn't a gig, isn't serious, and is very low key. I will be playing a few tunes with other friends. We have a few tunes we want to do but want to do a few crowd pleasers that* we *can also stomach.

Most people are in the later 30s or early 40s. No heavy metal (I cannot sing it), no new country, must be fairly easy to get together.

Any suggestions?

TG


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Gold on the ceiling by the black keys.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Tom Petty seem's to go over well for us (Breakdown and Mary Jane's Last Dance). Pretty easy stuff to play.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

crap. sorry, totally missed the 30-40 part.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

blam said:


> crap. sorry, totally missed the 30-40 part.



Actually the Black Keys is fine. In Fact, we already do one of thier tunes. People may be a bit older, but they're not quite musically dead yet!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mario said:


> Tom Petty seem's to go over well for us (Breakdown and Mary Jane's Last Dance). Pretty easy stuff to play.


Good choices.
p


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Play some Neil Young.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

(edit) never mind hwopv


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The Tragically Hip should play well to that demographic & isn't overly complex. Cordelia, 38 Years Old, Blow At High Dough, Wheat Kings, Bobcaygeon....please, just no more New Orleans Is Sinking.

And I've never met drunk people who don't like ZZ Top.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

AC/DC's "You Shook Me All Night Long" is easy to learn and just about everybody would be able to sing along with the chorus. 

It's the song that beer was made for.

I would suggest NOT playing "Free Bird". Parties don't like long meandering tunes.

I would suggest learning at least one tune that is considered "funny" in some sense. Could be a gimmick tune, or something considered campy, or even a tune that is normally NOT thought of as funny but is very ironic relative to something current, or about the party, or the host. In that spirit, I would NOT recommend any tunes related to trains. _Definitely_ not a light-hearted topic out your way these days.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I would suggest Sloan's "Money City Maniacs".
Relatively easy to learn and sing.
Everyone knows it and it's a lot of fun, both to play and listen to.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Spin Doctors songs still go over well. Most people liked them back when they were popular but they don't get played much anymore. It's a bit of work for the singer though.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

There were a couple of threads last year asking about _acoustic_ songs. There might be some ideas in them.

Solo Acoustic Song Suggestions

Campfire standards

Glancing at that first thread just now, ABBA sounds like an interesting suggestion.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am a bit older, but I would suggest some Blue Rodeo, they have a few accessible tunes. Jim Croce is also pretty good, Leroy Brown is a good funny song. I am learning Better be Home Soon by Crowded House now and if you have a bunch of people drinking, they will all chime in on the drawn out "and I know I'm riiiiii-ii-ii-ght....." Kris Kristofferson has a bunch of good tunes too, and do not discount CCR. Oldies are always fun because everyone can sing along.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

How about this little ditty...???...

[video=youtube;lErsfM7L0Z4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lErsfM7L0Z4[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

kat_ said:


> Spin Doctors songs still go over well. Most people liked them back when they were popular but they don't get played much anymore. It's a bit of work for the singer though.


Move to California. I think I hear Two Princes on the radio every other day. Ugh...

We've been having really good responses to Locked out of Heaven. It's a Bruno Mars track that jumps pretty well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Foo fighters, maroon 5, rob Thomas, white stripes.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Move to California. I think I hear Two Princes on the radio every other day. Ugh...


No thanks. I always preferred Little Miss Can't Be Wrong but part of the appeal is that I only hear it about once a year.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

kat_ said:


> iaresee said:
> 
> 
> > Move to California. I think I hear Two Princes on the radio every other day. Ugh...
> ...


Worst. Song. Ever.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Worst. Song. Ever.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR9d4ESlpHY


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

kat_ said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > Worst. Song. Ever.
> ...


I see your cheese & raise you some schlock.

http://youtu.be/Dv8IHmI3c4Y


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

kat_ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR9d4ESlpHY


 All I can say to the name of that band is, I wouldn't!

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

land of a thousand dances. it's instinctual. everyone is born knowing that song. cavemen sung that song, i think. you can make the words in between anything you want, so it can be about things everyone can see around them at the moment. people like it better if they feel like they're part of the event i think.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Well me ended up with a bit of a strange one. But here is what we are thinking:



David Wilcox - Layin' Pipe (played ironically, but i get to play funny sounds too)
Sam Roberts - Don't Walk Away Eileen
Violent Femmes - Blister in the Sun
Johnny Cash - Sea of Heartbreak

We make take a stab at the following in rehearsal and see if they work:


REM - The One I Love
Northern Pikes - Teenland
Mountain - Mississippi Queen

I would love to do the Northern Pikes tune but we/I have never played it before.

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. It is always hard to enjoy yourself and be enjoyable. Hopefully this works.


----------

